# Did Anderson Silva Care if he Lost?



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Anderson was overconfident. Anderson got too cocky. Anderson Silva did everything wrong. And not for the first time. 

But this time Anderson got caught, which changes everything.

The thing I can't shake, though, is how prepared Anderson Silva's speech was. Without hesitation Anderson turned down a rematch, and said he was not interested in fighting for belts anymore. He's "tired". 

Now i'm not saying Anderson Silva went out there to lose on purpose. What i'm saying is that he went out there not concerned if he did lose. Anderson went out there with full intention to clown and Bruce Lee his way into either a spectacular ko victory for himself or a devastating defeat. And this isn't the first time.

Anderson Silva is clearly satisfied with his legacy, and I think that sort of thing definitely affects how cautious you fight. Take GSP for example, who is in the exact opposite frame of mind right now. Anderson seemed more than happy to pass the torch.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I fully believe he did not come into the octagon with the desire to win. And I don't think he cares at all to not be champion anymore.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

I think he didnt like being taken down and was clowning to get into a stand up fight and get Chris to not take him down. I think AS is definetly a professional and did not go to the octagon to lose. I think he went there fully prepared and tried to win. 

However that being said I think once he did lose I thin probably a lot of pressure was off him and he just wants to go home and have time for himself. He has been a champ and had that pressure for a lot of time. Now its not there so once it happened maybe it was easier to take. 

I still think he is the greatest and is an honor to watch him fight. Good for Chris Wiedman though.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

There's a video of him from before the fight saying that the perfect outcome for the fight would be if Chris Weidman were the new champ...


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

AmdM said:


> There's a video of him from before the fight saying that the perfect outcome for the fight would be if Chris Weidman were the new champ...


Link?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Kosei Inoue said:


> Link?





SM33 said:


> Go to 4.50 of this interview and watch to the end. Anderson didn't want that belt anymore.


Taken from fight thread


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

:sign04: Certainly fuel to the fire about Anderson not caring...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anderson cared. Everyone remembers the post fight interview, what was he going to say after that, look at him when they showed him sitting in the octagon after they woke him up.

This Anderson is so good he allowed himself to be KOd needs to stop, he's not some mythical monk, he got caught.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Anderson cared. Everyone remembers the post fight interview, what was he going to say after that, look at him when they showed him sitting in the octagon after they woke him up.
> 
> This Anderson is so good he allowed himself to be KOd needs to stop, he's not some mythical monk, he got caught.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly. He did what he always did and finally paid the price for it. This is almost as bad as when people said he waited 4 1/2 rounds to submit sonnen in purpose. Enough is enough guys.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Anderson cared. Everyone remembers the post fight interview, what was he going to say after that, look at him when they showed him sitting in the octagon after they woke him up.
> 
> This Anderson is so good he allowed himself to be KOd needs to stop, he's not some mythical monk, he got caught.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This.

Anderson fought as he always does, he got hit in the face and knocked out. 

We always make fun of Rob Emerson around here about how he lost on purpose so he can do XYZ and that he can really beat anyone he wants he just lost cause he was tired of fighting etc, it's a big joke because that's what it is, it's so ridiculous and nonsensical that it's a joke. People are starting to say these things about Anderson now but being serious about it and it's making me face palm all over the place.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anderson likes to **** with the media. He was just saying that to stir up some reaction. There is no way he wanted to lose that fight. He's a competitor, and one hell of a competitor. He got cocky, again, but this time was against a guy good enough to make him pay. All the credit should go to Weidman. Silva didn't let him win, no-one lets someone knock them out cold, and Weidman's achievement should not be discredited.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

yes,yes he did very much.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

JASONJRF said:


> I think he didnt like being taken down and was clowning to get into a stand up fight and get Chris to not take him down. I think AS is definetly a professional and did not go to the octagon to lose. I think he went there fully prepared and tried to win.
> 
> However that being said I think once he did lose I thin probably a lot of pressure was off him and he just wants to go home and have time for himself. He has been a champ and had that pressure for a lot of time. Now its not there so once it happened maybe it was easier to take.
> 
> I still think he is the greatest and is an honor to watch him fight. Good for Chris Wiedman though.


Great post. I had the same sentiments early on about him clowning...but a little too much. But it's done for two reasons. One to keep it standing and to have his hands down to sprawl easier. Most don't truly understand the dynamic of his moves even myself, but I like to think I'm an analyzer. There was some thought to that. But I'm wondering why he didn't come out the way he did against Leben, Vitor, Irvin, or Griffin. He was serious...no clowning whatsoever. Only the Great One can answer that.



AmdM said:


> There's a video of him from before the fight saying that the perfect outcome for the fight would be if Chris Weidman were the new champ...


Interesting...outcome of the fight doesn't change anything. Lets see if Weidman can hold onto this belt for a year now.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

i think he cared, but losing is the greatest thing to happen for him. All the pressure is gone and he can finally do what he wants.

Anyone saw the post conference his body language when Dana said there will be a rematch. That looked to me like a man who is tired of Dana White.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Anderson cared. Everyone remembers the post fight interview, what was he going to say after that, look at him when they showed him sitting in the octagon after they woke him up.
> 
> This Anderson is so good he allowed himself to be KOd needs to stop, he's not some mythical monk, he got caught.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





PheelGoodInc said:


> Exactly. He did what he always did and finally paid the price for it. This is almost as bad as when people said he waited 4 1/2 rounds to submit sonnen in purpose. Enough is enough guys.





M.C said:


> This.
> 
> Anderson fought as he always does, he got hit in the face and knocked out.
> 
> We always make fun of Rob Emerson around here about how he lost on purpose so he can do XYZ and that he can really beat anyone he wants he just lost cause he was tired of fighting etc, it's a big joke because that's what it is, it's so ridiculous and nonsensical that it's a joke. People are starting to say these things about Anderson now but being serious about it and it's making me face palm all over the place.



I think you guys are kind of missing my point. I'm not saying he lost on purpose. I'm saying he didn't care if he lost, and maybe has not cared about it in a long time. The clowning and antics have been going on for a long time, since before he was champ, so that doesn't prove anything. I'm suggesting, much like the video posted on page one suggests, that Anderson is tired and not concerned with cementing his legacy anymore. 

What i'm saying is that the antics prove nothing. It is the interview before the fight and prepared speech after the fight that spoke volumes of where his head is. 

I think Anderson was happy to go out there and try to put on a show. I think Anderson was trying to win the fight. But I also think Anderson was not concerned about losing and perhaps hasn't been in a while. This attitude clearly did not help him win this fight.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I may never understand where Anderson's mind was. I've not been a fan of his since he started doing the antics in the cage, so of course I was hoping to see him get beat. But I really wish he had been beat as a result of a hard fought fight, instead of with his hands down and acting silly. It tarnished his legacy, sold Weidman's win short, and now the fans are convinced he doesn't care if he wins or not. I can understand the pressure is off of him now that he doesn't have to try to keep the belt, but the fans who buy the PPVs have to believe that the people they are paying to see care if they win or not. I don't want to watch a fight where the contestents are indifferent about winning. For me to care much about his next fight, he is going to have to do some damage control that convinces me he cares if he wins or not. I want him to fight Jones, and I want to watch it, but I have to believe he is concerned if he wins or not, and not just trying to get a payday because he WAS the GOAT.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ape City said:


> I think you guys are kind of missing my point. I'm not saying he lost on purpose. I'm saying he didn't care if he lost, and maybe has not cared about it in a long time. The clowning and antics have been going on for a long time, since before he was champ, so that doesn't prove anything. I'm suggesting, much like the video posted on page one suggests, that Anderson is tired and not concerned with cementing his legacy anymore.
> 
> What i'm saying is that the antics prove nothing. It is the interview before the fight and prepared speech after the fight that spoke volumes of where his head is.
> 
> I think Anderson was happy to go out there and try to put on a show. I think Anderson was trying to win the fight. But I also think Anderson was not concerned about losing and perhaps hasn't been in a while. This attitude clearly did not help him win this fight.


What do you want him to do after the fight? Cry and beg for a rematch? Everyone who loses the title near the end does the same thing. Anderson just didn't promise to be back because it's not his way.

He was far more upset he lost than he let on and probably ever will let on.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> What do you want him to do after the fight? Cry and beg for a rematch? Everyone who loses the title near the end does the same thing. Anderson just didn't promise to be back because it's not his way.
> 
> He was far more upset he lost than he let on and probably ever will let on.


I think Ape City is right there. He didn't want to lose, but didn't really care it he did - that's two different things. If he really cared about the belt at this moment, he wouldn't need to cry or beg, he would just have needed to say "I accept the rematch", because both Weidman and Dana White garanteed it before the fight and Weidman again offered it after the fight. But Silva really seemed fine with passing the torch.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I think Anderson, at this point of his career, wants to just compete strictly for the fun of competing, rather than fighting to continue a legacy and maintain a p4p status.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> I think Anderson, at this point of his career, wants to just compete strictly for the fun of competing, rather than fighting to continue a legacy and maintain a p4p status.


I think this is exactly it. The dude is 38 and has been fighting forever. I bet he's tired of taking things so seriously and having so much pressure to perform. I'm not saying he threw the fight, he would obviously rather win than lose. But I think he probably felt relief from losing the belt. Hughes said the same thing after he lost his belt, and his streak was nowhere near as long as Silva's.

Silva probably just wants to have fun before he retires. He wants to do non title fights against big name guys he couldn't fight since he had the belt. Or maybe he'll even do that boxing match with Roy.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

It's possible he's at the randy couture stage where he's only interested in fun and interesting fights and it's possible he didn't mind losing a decision, but he cared that he was stopped, especially with strikes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I pretty much 100% agree with everything Ape has said in this thread.

I don't think he has been concerned about losing for a while and it certainly seems from his in cage antics that he has had little to no respect for the level of competition he has fought. He's clowned around in nearly every fight, the only one off the top of my head I can think of where he didnt is the 1st Sonnen fight.

Anderson is long past caring IMO. That being said, I dont think he ever intended to get KTFO!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

You people make me sick, as soon as anderson loses he didn't want the belt huh, bullshite he lost it and he cared about losing it. The real story is that anderson tried to play mind games with weidman for quite a while and especially during the last few days and fight, the kiss, the refusal to touch gloves, the sharing of the belt picture.

The "we'll see tomorrow night" when weidman said he wasn't scared, the usual showboatng from silva, all a plan by anderson to psyche out weidman like he has done to many before but this time weidman said nice try playboy but no dice.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

Anderson got careless after realizing he was going to get worked. Weidman put on for his city in the first round and Silva didn't want none, that much was clear. Spider finally found someone who will stand and bang with him, move forward and remove his consciousness. A lot of pros called it, as did I.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You people make me sick, as soon as anderson loses he didn't want the belt huh, bullshite he lost it and he cared about losing it. The real story is that anderson tried to play mind games with weidman for quite a while and especially during the last few days and fight, the kiss, the refusal to touch gloves, the sharing of the belt picture.
> 
> The "we'll see tomorrow night" when weidman said he wasn't scared, the usual showboatng from silva, all a plan by anderson to psyche out weidman like he has done to many before but this time weidman said *nice try playboy* but no dice.


WOAH WOAH WOAAH... don't you know that is offensive?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I honestly don't know. Something just felt really strange about that fight. Anderson had so many opportunities just to unload on Chris and didn't. 

Everything Silva threw was telegraphed and slow, and he had no head-movement.

Either he didn't care... Didn't train... Or just wanted out.. Who knows...

But that fight didn't look right... and everyone here knows it's besides the usual 10 Anderson Silva haters which I can name right now, but won't because I'm more respectful then them.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNinja said:


> I honestly don't know. Something just felt really strange about that fight. Anderson had so many opportunities just to unload on Chris and didn't.
> 
> Everything Silva threw was telegraphed and slow, and he had no head-movement.
> 
> ...


Most of this happened still early in the fight when AS normally feels out his opponent without committing too much. Throwing blows to get a feel of the other guy's reactions and timing.

About the head movement he looked like usual to me as he is more into the taunting "hah I stand before you hands down but when you strike I'm suddenly not there anymore" than preemptive head movement. When you succeed like he did in the Griffin fight it looks stunning but when you don't you look like a fool.

Both Sonnen and Maia managed to connect when he did this so his so called jedi skills, though impressive, never looked very reliable to me. It takes one well placed punch and now he got that.

Btw are those ninja glasses?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought he looked like a man trying to hide how disappointed and embarrassed he was in that post fight interview.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He wanted to win but at this point in his career it isn't like his life gets wrecked because he lost a fight. This isn't like in pride when he could end up working fast food barely getting by in a slum the guy is rich and accomplished. If you win that is great if you lose oh well you go back to your mansion with your kids and then train for the next fight; it is called perspective.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> i think he cared, but losing is the greatest thing to happen for him. All the pressure is gone and he can finally do what he wants.
> 
> Anyone saw the post conference his body language when Dana said there will be a rematch. That looked to me like a man who is tired of Dana White.


Kind of interesting a man so tired of dana white just signed a record breaking ten fight contract with him then.

People take every anderson interview too seriously, he also said bj penn is the GOAT and pretended not to know who GSP is.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Liddell Anderson has called BJ The GOAT for years since BJ was Lw champ when he had fairly legit claim to the title. 

I think Anderson frankly got bored of destroying guys and was basically trying to challenge himself and to test himself. I doubt he actually thought he could lose and instead was tryin to win in the craziest way possible. Anyone ever play UfC undisputed with a friend who has never played it and you try and take like Cheick Kongo and submit them or try to make them tap to leg kicks from Demian Maia. Basically I think it got to the point that it's how Silva was fighting the sport. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Liddell Anderson has called BJ The GOAT for years since BJ was Lw champ when he had fairly legit claim to the title.
> 
> I think Anderson frankly got bored of destroying guys and was basically trying to challenge himself and to test himself. I doubt he actually thought he could lose and instead was tryin to win in the craziest way possible. Anyone ever play UfC undisputed with a friend who has never played it and you try and take like Cheick Kongo and submit them or try to make them tap to leg kicks from Demian Maia. Basically I think it got to the point that it's how Silva was fighting the sport.
> 
> ...



Lol, I try that shit all the time! Usually doesn't end well... Guess it really is like real life!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Liddell Anderson has called BJ The GOAT for years since BJ was Lw champ when he had fairly legit claim to the title.
> 
> I think Anderson frankly got bored of destroying guys and was basically trying to challenge himself and to test himself. I doubt he actually thought he could lose and instead was tryin to win in the craziest way possible. Anyone ever play UfC undisputed with a friend who has never played it and you try and take like Cheick Kongo and submit them or try to make them tap to leg kicks from Demian Maia. Basically I think it got to the point that it's how Silva was fighting the sport.
> 
> ...


That's actually a very good point. He's been doing that for every fight now...testing himself further and further. He was testing himself. But I think that "wobbly legs" routine was an homage to Roy Jones Jr. that completely backfired. 

It was the wobbly legs routine that allowed Weidman to hit em with a left again, missed with the right, then right backhand, but he closed the distance + longer reach was able to get Anderson just in time as he slipped to the right. Whether that was trained or a spur of the moment combination we'll have to wait for Ray Luongo and Weidman to explain in full detail. That was like a four or five hit combo.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I thought he looked like a man trying to hide how disappointed and embarrassed he was in that post fight interview.


That's exactly what I thought at the time, and it's what I still think. You could see it in his eyes & microexpressions.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Fine...I'll say it.

Anderson went into the octagon with the intention of losing.

It takes a colossal amount of hubris to not just drop your hands to bait an opponent, but to fake being hurt by a punch and then stagger backwards with your eyes half closed with seemingly no intent of counterpunching.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You people make me sick, as* soon as anderson loses* he didn't want the belt huh, bullshite he lost it and he cared about losing it.


My entire point is that this may have been a long time coming. in my OP I talk about how this isn't the first time he has risked everything to clown around and put on a show (or maybe to entertain himself), something you don't do when your first priority is holding onto the belt indefinitely. You would probably accept a rematch too. Not say you have been tired for a long time.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

JASONJRF said:


> I think he didnt like being taken down and was clowning to get into a stand up fight and get Chris to not take him down. I think AS is definetly a professional and did not go to the octagon to lose. I think he went there fully prepared and tried to win.
> 
> However that being said I think once he did lose I thin probably a lot of pressure was off him and he just wants to go home and have time for himself. He has been a champ and had that pressure for a lot of time. Now its not there so once it happened maybe it was easier to take.
> 
> I still think he is the greatest and is an honor to watch him fight. Good for Chris Wiedman though.


Spot on post bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

People need to realize that one can't evade strikes the way Silva does with their hands up to defend their head.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ape City said:


> My entire point is that this may have been a long time coming. in my OP I talk about how this isn't the first time he has risked everything to clown around and put on a show (or maybe to entertain himself), something you don't do when your first priority is holding onto the belt indefinitely. You would probably accept a rematch too. Not say you have been tired for a long time.


When you think you're miles ahead of everyone and you can't be hurt you do. When Chris landed the big straight right in the first Anderson figured he had taken the best shot Chris had and wasn't afraid to get hit anymore. Same with Maia and Stephen. If Anderson had just allowed himself to eat punches without getting a feel first I'd agree. But he blocked some and rolled some to gauge Chris's power and felt it wasn't a threat. He didn't drop his hands against Henderson who is really the only guy with one punch KO power he's fought. He dropped against Vitor but not like he did when he knew Maia or Stephen couldn't hurt him.

Plain and simple he underestimated Chris's ability to connect with a strong shot and it burned him. He got overconfident in his ability to take pinches. That's it.

Anderson also did not want to be on the ground again. It was clearly not Chael Sonnen taking him down this time. Chris was controlling and beating him up on the ground until he tried a berry nice back stepping knee bar which sacrificed position and I think Anderson knew Chris wasn't going to do that again. Also that kneebar was tight, Anderson's leg got hyperextended and the heel hook was close as well. Silva wasn't interested in being on his back again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nike just gave Anderson Silva his own shoe, I don't think he wanted to lose. Maybe being a champion has become stale to him, but getting millions of dollars in sponsorships probably feels pretty refreshing.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> Nike just gave Anderson Silva his own shoe, I don't think he wanted to lose. Maybe being a champion has become stale to him, but getting millions of dollars in sponsorships probably feels pretty refreshing.


Thanks for posting! When did it come out!!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Thanks for posting! When did it come out!!!


I'm not certain they are officially released yet, but here's a picture of the box with a spider web on it, I thought that was kind of cool.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> I'm not certain they are officially released yet, but here's a picture of the box with a spider web on it, I thought that was kind of cool.


Sweet...gonna check em out. Probably buy one at least for display.


----------



## matryx (Oct 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Anderson was overconfident. Anderson got too cocky. Anderson Silva did everything wrong. And not for the first time.
> 
> But this time Anderson got caught, which changes everything.
> 
> ...


We all knew he was going to do the rematch. When you just lost a fight, he got emotional and there are a million things going on his mind. Just look at BJ Penn. He said he was going to retire after he got beat up by Nick but he keeps coming back.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

I think he was very upset and ironic when he kept saying Chris is the best. He tried a high risk - high reward strategy because he did not respect Weidman's skills at all.


----------

